# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Building checklist

## CheeseAndWine

Hi all, 
I've searched everywhere and found nothing in enough detail... 
I'm considering doing an owner builder job on my property. But don't know a lot about the building process and all the detailed steps involved yet. Is there a detailed checklist that a project manager uses to plan and manage a build? something that fully details the jobs/activities in the right order. I expect there must be a generic one people would use to customise into their own build? 
I'm looking at a single story on waffle pod and maybe brick or stone walls.  
Cheese

----------


## OBBob

Big job to start on ... are you planning to do physical works or just coordinate contractors? You can do OB courses that may be a good way to get an introduction into what you are in for. Alternative there are books such as those by Alan Staines. Otherwise, you could start a list, throw it up here and people will soon give you input on what you've overlooked.

----------


## CheeseAndWine

Thanks OBBob. I'm planning to do a fair bit myself and others for the bigger parts. I have plenty of time to complete it. I did the OB course and in the process of fitting out a shipping container. Found the OB course wasn't any good at all for the building process actually. Is just about dealing with traidies and insurance and WHS. 
I'll try to get a list together and see where that goes.

----------


## OBBob

Ok, I've never done the course. Keep in mind that your permit will often be time limited, so may have fees to extend it if you plan to take some time.

----------


## OBBob

> Thanks OBBob. I'm planning to do a fair bit myself and others for the bigger parts. I have plenty of time to complete it. I did the OB course and in the process of fitting out a shipping container. Found the OB course wasn't any good at all for the building process actually. Is just about dealing with traidies and insurance and WHS. 
> I'll try to get a list together and see where that goes.

  
Actually I found an old guide that I downloaded years ago, which sort of lists the order of things. I can't upload it on here but perhaps I can PM it to you? I shall try.

----------


## CheeseAndWine

Thanks Bob that'd be excellent help to get me started. I'll PM you my email address which should surely work.  
BTW the permit lasts 5 years. I did say i have plenty of time but hope i get done before then. Haha

----------


## travelislife

Here is a start:  https://ablis.business.gov.au/NSW/resource/AD4654C.pdf

----------


## CheeseAndWine

Thanks mate. That's awesome. The detailed descriptions really help too.  
Also thanks OBBob for the list you sent me. I think i have a fairly good start with these. Much appreciated.

----------

